# friends POOR choices...urgh1



## Ohmy4

Okay, check this out. A old high school friend of mine contacted me afew months ago. She was pregnant with hwr first baby due in 6 or 7 weeks. Since I have 4 kids and worked in OB she wanted info about delivery. She was hell bent on a natural hospital birth. I gave her all the details, had her write out a birth plan, and educate her on her options. I even told her about the things that could go wrong and what to expect if she ended up with a csection. She told me how she was stronger minded and wouldn't ever ask for the epidural...yeahhhh. anywho, 

At 35w4d she went to the doctors cuz her belly hurt. The muscles..not contractions. Doctor did a nst which was normal. He sent her home. She goes back the next day still complaining. She told me she was sick of being pregnant..so isn't? She pleads w her doctor. He told her he would admit her and do an amnio for lung maturity. If it was good. He would induce. Mind you...induction and amnio were all things she ddnt want. Amnio was good so he starts induction. 

The induction failed...she wouldn't dilate for anything. Duhhhhhh her body isn't ready! She is wheeled into a c section. It goes well baby is out but is distressed. They take her to the nicu for respitory distress. Duhhh she wasn't ready to be born1 4 days later baby is discharged with mom. My friend ended up having exactly the type of delivery she didn't want all because she wanted to rush going into labor1 

2 days after she went home she is now back in the hospital with severe pneumonia! They won't let baby visit her. I told her to make the hospital give her a breastpump. As of a few mins ago she wrote me saying she's being treated for congestive heart failure1 she's telling me doctors don't want her to nurse her baby. Seems like everything that could go wrong has...all because she didn't wanna be pregnant. Stupid....makes me mad1


----------



## Leesy

Wow... I don't really know what to say about that.. I do hope though that your friend and baby get well. Maybe next time she will wait to go into labour! xx


----------



## andyjewell

i can't believe the dr would induce that early!


----------



## rachiedata

Sounds like doctor's poor choices that... poor mum and baby, hope they're doing OK.


----------



## special_kala

induced at 35 weeks because she was fed up?? How can any doctor agree to that!


----------



## lozzy21

A bad one


----------



## patooti

Ohmy4 said:


> Okay, check this out. A old high school friend of mine contacted me afew months ago. She was pregnant with hwr first baby due in 6 or 7 weeks. Since I have 4 kids and worked in OB she wanted info about delivery. She was hell bent on a natural hospital birth. I gave her all the details, had her write out a birth plan, and educate her on her options. I even told her about the things that could go wrong and what to expect if she ended up with a csection. She told me how she was stronger minded and wouldn't ever ask for the epidural...yeahhhh. anywho,
> 
> At 35w4d she went to the doctors cuz her belly hurt. The muscles..not contractions. Doctor did a nst which was normal. He sent her home. She goes back the next day still complaining. She told me she was sick of being pregnant..so isn't? She pleads w her doctor. He told her he would admit her and do an amnio for lung maturity. If it was good. He would induce. Mind you...induction and amnio were all things she ddnt want. Amnio was good so he starts induction.
> 
> The induction failed...she wouldn't dilate for anything. Duhhhhhh her body isn't ready! She is wheeled into a c section. It goes well baby is out but is distressed. They take her to the nicu for respitory distress. Duhhh she wasn't ready to be born1 4 days later baby is discharged with mom. My friend ended up having exactly the type of delivery she didn't want all because she wanted to rush going into labor1
> 
> 2 days after she went home she is now back in the hospital with severe pneumonia! They won't let baby visit her. I told her to make the hospital give her a breastpump. As of a few mins ago she wrote me saying she's being treated for congestive heart failure1 she's telling me doctors don't want her to nurse her baby. Seems like everything that could go wrong has...all because she didn't wanna be pregnant. Stupid....makes me mad1

When I see women talking about wanting to have 100% rights and say over where and how they birth it's things like this that scare me. Seriously I don't understand how a self respecting medical practitioner can do this. Most women are probably uncomfortable at 35 weeks. More so at 38 or 40 but how could you do this to your baby. I don't think this goes close to informed consent either because if she knew the REAL risks here would she have consented. Elective C-section pre-term are insane to me, insane that it's legal. I know there are women out there that try to insist that things like this happen but it's wrong, more dangerous, in most cases than a women that's low risk wanting a homebirth VBAC etc. or someone wanting to avoid antibiotics prophylactically for GBS. 

I would have real trouble supporting this friend, I'm sure I would but it would be hard.


----------



## NaturalMomma

Um, that Doctor should be fired to agree to induce someone that early.


----------



## MrsWhite

It amazes me all the women who ask to be induced because they are tired of being pregnant. My last pregnancy I was about as miserable as you can get but never would I have asked to be induced. At 35 weeks I can't believe the doctor would even consider it! I don't think at my doctors' office it's even an option until 38 weeks (unless extenuating circumstances that threaten mom or baby) and even at 38 weeks it has to be for a very good reason.


----------



## ljo1984

Mmmm that dr sounds like he needs striking off!! We all get fed up towards the end of labour but who in their right mind would want to optionally have a baby before its due time. Disgusting on both their parts.


----------



## flubdub

What a crap doctor!!


----------



## kerrie24

God,I was nearly 42 weeks pregnant with a massive (10.5lb)baby,suffering spd since 2nd tri and begging them to help start me off and they refused!

Cant believe she just whined a bit and ultimately the doctor put her and babys health at risk for the sake of waiting a bit longer.There are tonnes of women giving birth to very sick premature babies who would die to be able to get an extra few weeks!


----------



## LockandKey

A) that doctor should be fired for doing all that and allowing such an early delivery before full term

B) even if it's "uncomfortable" who gives a sh*t? I sat through 40 weeks and 3 days, and took it all in stride knowing that my baby needed to stay as long as she needed in order to finish growing and developing and be as healthy as she could possibly be.

I had a friend who had her 2nd not too long ago, and she started all these natural induction methods as soon as she turned 34 weeks because she was just that impatient. I constantly told her "your baby's not done developing yet, it could be dangerous if she were born now" of course she didn't listen, and then constantly complained on fb about how everything she tried didn't work. Duh, at 36 weeks of course it's not going to work. Of course at 38 weeks she had her doctor induce her. Some people just really irk me :growlmad:


----------



## flubdub

I'm shocked that you can just pick and choose when your babies are born! Is it like that all over the US? 
It's not something they like to do here x


----------



## LockandKey

flubdub said:


> I'm shocked that you can just pick and choose when your babies are born! Is it like that all over the US?
> It's not something they like to do here x

it all depends on the ignorant people and the doctors they are working with. Most doctors will refuse until at least 38 weeks, but most often if a doc shoots someone down, said person will just find another OB do induce them like they had wanted. Not something I would ever do though, so it's definitely not everyone.


----------



## amjon

I was planning on asking the doctor for earlier induction (but not 35 weeks, more like 37), but only because I had a stillborn for still undetermined reasons at 27 weeks and feel like once the lungs are mature enough I want them out as they will be safer out than in in my case. The doctor has already told me that they will induce me at 37 weeks before I said anything about it though. I would not ask just because I was uncomfortable! I can't believe a doctor would agree to that for that reason.


----------



## Samiam03

That is ridiculous! I was so fed up after weeks of contractions and walking around at 4 cms but I never asked for induction! Mind you family members were badgering me and insulting my midwife for not doing it...

I blame your friend as much as the doctor. She sounds like she did her research so she should have known better.


----------



## iluvmyfamily

Popping in from the 1st trimester and I must say your post caught my eye! That is beyond ridiculous!! In my last pregnancy I went to L&D for pains and cramps (not contractions) at like, 33weeks. When I got there they checked me and told me my water bag was leaking and I had to be admitted until I went into labor on my own. Mind you, that could take a while but I dealt with it..for 8 days. With steroids for the baby's lungs and nasty tasting antibotics! When the baby was showing no signs of coming they were gonna induce me due to slow movements but I told them I didn't know what was better...staying in the hospital to see what baby will do, or going home because it doesn't look like he was coming! They told me I couldn't go home until he was born. Thankfully this one doctor came in and knew what she was talking about when she said "lets do an amnio. I'm gonna shoot dye into your uterus and see what color comes out of you when you pee. That's how we'll know if you're still leaking because your ultrasounds show no signs of decreasing water." Thank GOD for this woman because once we did that, it was proof my water was NOT leaking anymore, the bag must've sealed up. My baby would've been born TOO soon for NOTHING. I don't even think my bag leaked at all! I say this because at 35 weeks I went in for my regular check up but my blood pressure was too high and my pulse was racing so my doctor sent me to L&D where they hooked me up and they did an EKG on me which came back normal. They checked me and told me my bag was leaking yet again and they were admitting me to induce!! I'm like "This can't be happening again"....I stayed overnight with pitocin. I was a 2cm...the next morning, still a 2! I wasn't progressing (just like your friend), and they sent me home after checking to see if I was still leaking and I wasn't. They called it a miracle...I call it bad judgment, I don't think I ever leaked. At 38 weeks I went back for contractions and they realized I always test positive for amnio..lol..how and why we can't explain, which gets me nervous in this pregnancy to so that's something I'd have to tell my doctors beforehand! ...I didn't have my baby until 41w3d and because they induced me!! Sorry this is long but just wanted to share my story......i'm so happy I waited to have him and I know how horrible it would've been for him if he was born too soon. I can't believe this girl went ahead and did that and shame on the doctor too for allowing it.. I NEVER heard of such a thing. She risked her own baby's life and he sat back and let her do it! and helped her!! Poor baby....so sad....I hope your friend will be ok despite the fact she caused this herself. What a mistake, and I hope and pray she never tries that again!!


----------



## sevenofnine

Yikes. Who would do this to themselves and their baby WILLINGLY, with no medical need??!!

:wacko:


----------



## sevenofnine

flubdub said:


> I'm shocked that you can just pick and choose when your babies are born! Is it like that all over the US?
> It's not something they like to do here x

NO! I'm pretty sure I would have been dropped as a patient if I tried getting my doctor to induce me at 35 weeks! (Not really, but she wouldn't have even liked the mere mention of it!)

My doctor won't even talk about induction until after 41 weeks, unless there's an issue. I plan on not talking about it until 42 weeks (but I'll have frequent visits to make sure everything is okay).

But hopefully I won't have to wait that long :flower:


----------



## momofone08

That Dr needs to lose his license. I had those muscles pains (really big baby) and was MISERABLE, but NEVER EVER would I put my little one at risk. Wow that makes me mad!


----------



## jensha

OMG! Horrible horrible doctor. That's so dangerous. I'm shocked.


----------



## fionar

LockandKey said:


> I had a friend who had her 2nd not too long ago, and she started all these natural induction methods as soon as she turned 34 weeks because she was just that impatient. I constantly told her "your baby's not done developing yet, it could be dangerous if she were born now" of course she didn't listen, and then constantly complained on fb about how everything she tried didn't work. Duh, at 36 weeks of course it's not going to work. Of course at 38 weeks she had her doctor induce her. Some people just really irk me :growlmad:

That's the great thing about *most* natural induction methods - they only work if you're already _kinda_ there already and just need an extra little kick. If baby ain't ready, baby ain't comin' out in most cases. 

My aunt does this same thing - gets induced because she's SOOOOO MISERABLE AND HUGE AND WAAAAAAH. But she has five kids. Um... you knew after the first couple how long pregnancy lasts, so... if it sucks so bad, why do you keep getting pregnant??!??!? Makes me insane.


----------



## rachiedata

fionar said:


> That's the great thing about *most* natural induction methods - they only work if you're already _kinda_ there already and just need an extra little kick. If baby ain't ready, baby ain't comin' out in most cases.

My natural induction consisted of falling up the stairs - accidentally, but only because I was taking every possible set of stairs I could because I was sick of my midwife telling me I "wasn't going to go anytime soon" - yes, we all get fed up near the end! Also DTD with OH after 5 hours of mild, regular contractions. Obviously the natural prostaglandins did the trick and DS appeared 36 hours later. BUT he was obviously ready, just needed a bit of activity and natural hormones, born at 40 weeks exactly!


----------



## Reidfidleir

Wow. I cannot believe the doctor and hospital did that! That is poor medicine. Shakes head. Some hospitals are broken...


----------

